# antizanzare



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

mi sapete dare il nome di un buon antizanzare da esterno per non farsi mangiare da animali volanti in giardino?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi sapete dare il nome di un buon antizanzare da esterno per non farsi mangiare da animali volanti in giardino?


seguo, ieri sera sono stata divorata


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2022)

un qualsiasi Autan, Off...a me non pungono mai, ma sulla moglie funzionano


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> un qualsiasi Autan, Off...a me non pungono mai, ma sulla moglie funzionano


no no, per esterno, da spruzzare in giardino non un repellente


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2022)

ah, non so, per me il giardino è una rottura di palle; io ho messo l'erba sintetica, avrei asfaltato, se la moglie non si fosse opposta


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, non so, per me il giardino è una rottura di palle; io ho messo l'erba sintetica, avrei asfaltato, se la moglie non si fosse opposta


perchè con l'erba sintetica le zanzare non ci stanno?


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, per esterno, da spruzzare in giardino non un repellente


Orphea?


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Orphea?


orphea al massimo ho trovato gli zampironi
io cercavo uno spray da spruzzare all'esterno e che per qualche giorno facesse come una bolla di protezione da mosche e zanzare


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> orphea al massimo ho trovato gli zampironi
> io cercavo uno spray da spruzzare all'esterno e che per qualche giorno facesse come una bolla di protezione da mosche e zanzare


Quelle cose che cerchi tu fanno protezione per un paio d'ore, altro che qualche giorno.


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quelle cose che cerchi tu fanno protezione per un paio d'ore, altro che qualche giorno.


no no, io voglio qualcosa che duri, tipo disinfestazione
mi va bene anche illegale guarda...


----------



## Andromeda4 (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> orphea al massimo ho trovato gli zampironi
> io cercavo uno spray da spruzzare all'esterno e che per qualche giorno facesse come una bolla di protezione da mosche e zanzare


Pensavo esistesse lo spray...


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no, io voglio qualcosa che duri, tipo disinfestazione
> mi va bene anche illegale guarda...


Napalm?


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Napalm?


non credo che sia il prodotto giusto


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non credo che sia il prodotto giusto


E allora la vedo grigia.


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora la vedo grigia.


ma io so che esistono...


----------



## patroclo (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma io so che esistono...


Chiedi ad un giardiniere...hanno prodotti buoni e persistenti, magari evita i più tossici che durano di più ma hanno controindicazioni


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Chiedi ad un giardiniere...hanno prodotti buoni e persistenti, magari evita i più tossici che durano di più ma hanno controindicazioni


effettivamente ho un amico che fa giardini, posso chiedere a lui


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2022)

so che mio suocero usa qualcosa, in effetti


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> so che mio suocero usa qualcosa, in effetti


dicci


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2022)

a saperlo...quando lo vedo questa estate gli chiedo


----------



## Marjanna (17 Giugno 2022)

E' pieno di ditte che fanno disinfestazione, comunque non fanno bene specie se poi stai fuori, hai la bimba che gioca a terra o il cane.

E comunque dipende quanto grande è l'area in cui abiti, se lo fai solo tu e altre 5 case no, non è che le zanzare guardano i limiti dei confini delle case. Qui da me anni fa lo facevano. Completamente sparite le rondini, e ora le zanzare sono triplicate.
Quando vado qui vicino, in una zona semi-paludosa, mi pungono meno che stando fuori casa.

Leva ristagni d'acqua e controlla se girano pipistrelli, quelli son professionisti e manco di fan pagare.


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

pipistrelli purtroppo no, neanche rondini, l'area non  è particolarmente grande ma ho molte piante, non ho ristagni d'acqua ma tutte le case intorno a me hanno giardini 
cmq ho contattato  il mio amico che fa giardini, dopo sento cosa mi dice


----------



## Marjanna (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pipistrelli purtroppo no, neanche rondini, l'area non  è particolarmente grande ma ho molte piante, non ho ristagni d'acqua ma tutte le case intorno a me hanno giardini
> cmq ho contattato  il mio amico che fa giardini, dopo sento cosa mi dice


Stai attenta che per fregarti soldi su cose come "zanzare" son tutti buoni.
Una soluzione efficace non è immediata. Puoi costruirla nel tempo, inserendo piante non gradite alle zanzare, e attirando predatori.
Minimo 3 anni, per vedere un cambiamento. Però non è fantascienza. E' natura.


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stai attenta che per fregarti soldi su cose come "zanzare" son tutti buoni.
> Una soluzione efficace non è immediata. Puoi costruirla nel tempo, inserendo piante non gradite alle zanzare, e attirando predatori.
> Minimo 3 anni, per vedere un cambiamento. Però non è fantascienza. E' natura.


e come si attirano i predatori?


----------



## ivanl (17 Giugno 2022)

metti le casette per i pipistrelli


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> metti le casette per i pipistrelli


ho letto come funzionano, non ho dove posizionarla


----------



## patroclo (17 Giugno 2022)

Questi non sono economicissimi ma moooolto efficaci e non usano prodotti chimici
https://www.mosquitomagnet.it/


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

patroclo ha detto:


> Questi non sono economicissimi ma moooolto efficaci e non usano prodotti chimici
> https://www.mosquitomagnet.it/


mi tengo i pizzichi


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> orphea al massimo ho trovato gli zampironi
> io cercavo uno spray da spruzzare all'esterno e che per qualche giorno facesse come una bolla di protezione da mosche e zanzare


ci sono alcune varietà di fiori che fanno questo servizio, devi chiedere in un vivaio specializzato


----------



## Marjanna (17 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e come si attirano i predatori?


Prova a fare delle ricerche in rete, devi trovare la pianta e poi combinarle.
Più che un giardiniere devi trovare un naturalista (che non è una professione).
Deve essere qualcosa studiato nel tuo territorio, non "a caso". Magari se hai qualche oasi Lipu dalle tue parti lì puoi trovarne, se trovi il vecchietto appassionato che ti prende in simpatia è un fiume di sapere.

Comunque non arriverai mai a non avere zanzare, quelle purtroppo ci sono.

Se dovessi optare per qualche trattamento, se ti dicono che è bio, che non è dannoso alla salute tieni presente che ce ne sono molti oggi con queste prerogative, ma ciò che poi può creare la tossicità è la combo tra più prodotti.

Poi non è che non capisca che a volte uno arriva a farne uso, con tutte le cose che deve seguire. 
Ma su queste cose anche io sono "pigra", e quindi la prima cosa che mi viene in mente non è "ti uccido", ma ti caccio l'antagonista.

Non sempre è facile. Qui da me il problema maggiore sono le formiche.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Giugno 2022)

Mangia 3/4 spicchi d'aglio al giorno  dopo 4 giorni scapperànno pure le zanzare appiccicate al muro


----------



## Vera (17 Giugno 2022)

Io ho le bg gat e mi trovo benissimo. Ho anche piante aromatiche che allontanano, tipo la menta. Non so se queste da sole funzionerebbero però per i Mojito sono perfette


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono alcune varietà di fiori che fanno questo servizio, devi chiedere in un vivaio specializzato


ma non ho mica un giardino botanico che posso mettere a dimora decine di piante


Marjanna ha detto:


> Prova a fare delle ricerche in rete, devi trovare la pianta e poi combinarle.
> Più che un giardiniere devi trovare un naturalista (che non è una professione).
> Deve essere qualcosa studiato nel tuo territorio, non "a caso". Magari se hai qualche oasi Lipu dalle tue parti lì puoi trovarne, se trovi il vecchietto appassionato che ti prende in simpatia è un fiume di sapere.
> 
> ...


io sono più per il "ti stermino" purtroppo non posso, quindi mi limito al ti scaccio col repellente, si spruzza sulle piante, sul muro, sui marciapiedi e crea una bolla che allontana le zanzare, mi va bene anche la pacifica convivenza, basta che non pizzichino me e soprattutto la bambina che ha la pelle delicata e le si creano delle mini vesciche


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Io ho le bg gat e mi trovo benissimo. Ho anche piante aromatiche che allontanano, tipo la menta. Non so se queste da sole funzionerebbero però per i Mojito sono perfette


ho guardato per le bat bag ma non ho dove metterle


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Giugno 2022)

Si dovrebbe procedere a inizio stagione che una buona disinfestazione a cura di chi la fa di mestiere. Poi evitare ristagni, tipo sottovasi. Poi reti fini sui tombini. Già tutto ciò aiuta molto. Poi noi andiamo di zampironi, accesi un’oretta prima del soggiorno in giardino. Quando si crea poi quella coltre di schighera (chiedere significato a BravaGiulia), ove non ci si scorge nemmeno (vero valore aggiunto dello zampirone) l’area e’ pronta per l’affumicazione dei prosciutti umani.

Ora faccio l’ultimo bagnetto e poi si vola a casa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Giugno 2022)




----------



## bravagiulia75 (17 Giugno 2022)

Ma ipotizzo che @pinco non intendesse questo...
Cmq la schigera.... è il termine dialettale per indicare ..la tipica nebbia lombarda (quella che se stai un po' troppo all aperto ti...inumidisce completamente....oltre a rendere il paesaggio ovattato...)


----------



## omicron (17 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma ipotizzo che @pinco non intendesse questo...
> Cmq la schigera.... è il termine dialettale per indicare ..la tipica nebbia lombarda (quella che se stai un po' troppo all aperto ti...inumidisce completamente....oltre a rendere il paesaggio ovattato...)


qui la chiamano nebbia pisciona


----------



## Nono (18 Giugno 2022)

Per l'esterno non saprei, ma per la notte ho trovato un metodo efficace.
Laddove una zanzara è sfuggita alla mattanza pre sonno, un fazzolettino di vape derm da strofinare sul corpo, poi lo metto di fianco a cuscino,  e vengo lasciato in pace tutta la notte.


----------



## Vera (19 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho guardato per le bat bag ma non ho dove metterle


Come non hai dove metterle?


----------



## omicron (19 Giugno 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Come non hai dove metterle?


C’è scritto che vanno messe in un posto all’alto e riparato ma io ho un appartamento sopra il mio e non posso certo metterla a casa di altri, ho una grande quercia ma anche quella è lungo la strada e non è possibile attaccarci nulla, inoltre parlano di luogo buio e qui la notte pare Las Vegas


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2022)

ma non stai in aperta campagna?


----------



## omicron (19 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma non stai in aperta campagna?


No, sto in campagna ma io vivo in un centro abitato con case singole e a schiera, con giardino e tanta illuminazione notturna


----------



## Vera (19 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> C’è scritto che vanno messe in un posto all’alto e riparato ma io ho un appartamento sopra il mio e non posso certo metterla a casa di altri, ho una grande quercia ma anche quella è lungo la strada e non è possibile attaccarci nulla, inoltre parlano di luogo buio e qui la notte pare Las Vegas


Non so dove tu l'abbia letto. Io le uso da anni e sono messe semplicemente appoggiate sul prato.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Giugno 2022)

Stasera ci sarebbe voluto il napalm in macchina.


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci sono alcune varietà di fiori che fanno questo servizio, devi chiedere in un vivaio specializzato


Sapevo dei gerani,ma il classico zampierone non si batte ,in camera ora ho quello liquido e la zanzariera ,con sta temperatura dormo con la finestra aperta


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2022)

vero i gerani


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Giugno 2022)

Ma spruzzare quello che le nonne chiamavano diditi????
Se si scrive così???


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma spruzzare quello che le nonne chiamavano diditi????
> Se si scrive così???


Sai avevo 15 anni e mi prudeva la testa ,avevo preso i pidocchi,mia madre mi guardò ei disse con chi ero stato .pensava  che io fossi andato con le donnine .
Mio padre gli disse ,ed era vero ,avevo lavorato in una stalla e che forse li l'avevo presi.
Mi lavó la testa e poi mi spuzzó il diditti e mi avvolse la testa con un panno così da farlo agire la notte per uccidere le uova attaccate ai capelli .
Ora ci sono altri shampoo ,e il diritto lo portarono e lo sparsero in tutta Italia dopo la guerra ,quando si capì che era cancerogeno ,fu proibito


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma spruzzare quello che le nonne chiamavano diditi????
> Se si scrive così???


dicono sia illegale da anni


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dicono sia illegale da anni


Ma io credo che esista ancora ma con una composizione diversa


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2022)

sotto che nome?


----------



## omicron (23 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sotto che nome?


DDT


----------



## perplesso (23 Giugno 2022)

boh, non mi pare di averlo visto a giro di recente


----------



## ologramma (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> DDT


Quello classico non si può più usare ora in commercio ci sono altri specifici ma quel componente non c'è


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> DDT


Altamente cancerogeno, proibito in Italia  da decenni.








						Storia del DDT: una grande speranza - Amo la Chimica
					

Storia di uno dei pesticidi più controversi: il DDT. Dalla sua sintesi fino alla condanna definitiva come sostanza pericolosa per uomo e ambiente



					www.amolachimica.it


----------



## CIRCE74 (23 Giugno 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> DDT


Documento di trasporto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dicono sia illegale da anni


Noi ci siamo cresciuti
Mia nonna lo spruzzava come se non ci fosse un domani!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (24 Giugno 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo cresciuti
> Mia nonna lo spruzzava come se non ci fosse un domani!


Anche la mia


----------

